# First offseason/Post show



## machomadness22 (Aug 1, 2014)

I recently just competed and I looked good but I really want to put a lot of time and focus into my next show. I would describe myself of somewhat of a "endomorph" I am up from my competition weight of 151 to 180. I have been lifting heavy but the body fat just seems to always to pile up on me. 

 Here is my diet it never changes my strength is going up just looking for some advice on what to add or ditch. 
 MEAL 1: 4 eggs, 1 cup oats and fruit. 
 MEAL 2: 6-8 oz chicken 1-2 cups white rice 
 MEAL 3&4: SAME AS MEAL 2. 
 POST WORKOUT: CHOCOLATE MILK 
 MEAL 5 (POST-WORKOUT) I usually opt for 6-8 oz of lean ground beef or a leaner steak with a cup of rice. 
 MEAL 6: (PRE-BEDTIME) 1 cup of cottage cheese or casein shake and 1 scoop peanut butter. 

Respectfully, B


----------



## Azog (Aug 1, 2014)

How far are we talking? Gimme a %. 
Also, post the macros and total cals for this plan as well as your contest plan.
You should have slowly added cals back into your diet post show (reverse dieting).


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 1, 2014)

If ur gonna b doing shows u should at leas t hire somebody to do a diet for you at least once. Getting ur body to look right on stage on the right day is a art form.


----------



## machomadness22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Next show is march 2015 bodyfat right now with a caliper test 5 point measurment is about 13%. Macros right now is 3000 a day sometimes more depending on what body part I hit or how hard I train. Getting about  260g of protein and carbs and 90g-100 of fat. By contest day I was at 4.3 % with a 5 point caliper test and I was following a restricted 1300 calorie ketogenic diet into the show. You're absolutely right I should have added them back slowly but I didn't haha. You think I should run cardio offseason as well?


----------



## machomadness22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah I know. I had my brother in law train me for it for free he generally charges for it he's pretty experienced competitor at the amatuer level, and I looked good I was happy with the results but nowhere near where I need to be.


----------



## Azog (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, do some cardio in the off season. Don't get any fatter either. Anymore than 12% is just lazy/too high for a bodybuilder. Plus, the fatter you get the more insulin resistance you build, harder cut, stubborn body fat gets more stubborn, etc.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 1, 2014)

Azog said:


> Yes, do some cardio in the off season. Don't get any fatter either. Anymore than 12% is just lazy/too high for a bodybuilder. Plus, the fatter you get the more insulin resistance you build, harder cut, stubborn body fat gets more stubborn, etc.



x2x on everything said.


----------



## machomadness22 (Aug 2, 2014)

Azog thanks so much bro for the advice and will do I'm thinking of tryin this HIIT that everyone keeps taking about seeing if maybe I can run that with my next show


----------

